# Just keep walking the day away...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I walk daily for exercise. I walked over 8 miles yesterday, since we had a cool front blow through... And, I have a program on my phone to track how far I walk...

I have a lot of injuries and such, and it is the only exercise I can still do. But, it is also relaxing. I started several years ago, because it made my back feel better.

Today, I took the time to add up how far I walked in 2021. Even I was surprised:

2021:

Jan: 101.74 miles
Feb: 129.25 miles
March: 170.03 miles
April: 142.72 miles
May: 97.65 miles
June: 101.45 miles
July: 129.71 miles
Aug: 119.69 miles
Sept: 133.69 miles
Oct: 170.28 miles

That is 1296.21 miles for 2021 through Oct 31st


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow!....how much do you weigh?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Wow!....how much do you weigh?


I weigh about 206lbs. I am almost 50.

It is much harder to lose weight than it used to be for me. Even up to my mid 40s, I could cut carbs and drop weight easily. Now, not much works. Because of my back and neck issues, I can't lift weights or do much of anything else but walk.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I used to workout , then walk everyday 3.5 mi before work. That was in the 80's. I probably weighed 170 and smoked constantly. When I got older I quit walking and now weigh around 200. Of course my health has just about hit bottom. I'll turn 74 next month. I want to start walking again....but it will be like 1/2 mile at a time, If I get better at it, maybe 1 mile. Ihave to be carefull too because I now have balance issues. That's not fun. I can turn my head- and fall. And I haven;t had a drink in many years.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Higgy Baby said:


> I used to workout , then walk everyday 3.5 mi before work. That was in the 80's. I probably weighed 170 and smoked constantly. When I got older I quit walking and now weigh around 200. Of course my health has just about hit bottom. I'll turn 74 next month. I want to start walking again....but it will be like 1/2 mile at a time, If I get better at it, maybe 1 mile. Ihave to be carefull too because I now have balance issues. That's not fun. I can turn my head- and fall. And I haven;t had a drink in many years.


Do you have a diagnosis for the falling episodes. 
There are cures or therapies to address certain conditions , but you would need a professional diagnosis .


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

pic said:


> Do you have a diagnosis for the falling episodes.
> There are cures or therapies to address certain conditions , but you would need a professional diagnosis .


No, I have not addressed it- I try to dodge drs as much as possible. I know i have a couple leaky valves and some kind of rythem issues. My pace maker is about ready to be swapped out. Had my aortic valve replaced a coupe years ago, it should be good.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Higgy Baby said:


> I used to workout , then walk everyday 3.5 mi before work. That was in the 80's. I probably weighed 170 and smoked constantly. When I got older I quit walking and now weigh around 200. Of course my health has just about hit bottom. I'll turn 74 next month. I want to start walking again....but it will be like 1/2 mile at a time, If I get better at it, maybe 1 mile. Ihave to be carefull too because I now have balance issues. That's not fun. I can turn my head- and fall. And I haven;t had a drink in many years.


I'm 6 ft. about 170 lbs. I've been that way my entire adult life and still am. I was never into sports but I used to lift weights during high school but quit soon after I graduated. I just didn't have the time for it as I got too involved in fixing up old cars and into guns. I stopped exercising for so many years but I always maintained my property, vegetable garden, did all of my own home and vehicle repairs. That can keep you somewhat active. Not too mention that we have a lot of car events in Arizona and you're always walking around at those events.

My wife and I go hiking both on the trails in our neighborhood and out into the desert. I can easily do a 6 mile round trip hike up into the mountains. The first 3 miles are all uphill. The elevation is about 6000 ft. When we get up there it feels like you're flying. It's pretty rugged out in the desert too which is not too far from where we live. We have the best of both world's.

About 7 years ago I started exercising again at home first thing in the morning. One half hour of fast walking, 80 push ups and 60 squats. During the evening my wife and I go out and walk around the neighborhood. Because of the nice weather people are always out and about. Except for the summer when it's hotter than all hell. I never smoked and only drank during high school and into my early 20's. At that time it just wasn't fun anymore and if I kept it up it would never lead to anything good. Yeah I'll have maybe a beer or two with dinner but that's it.

Except for hiking into the mountains and going out into the desert. I hate getting up in the morning and exercising but I'm just committed to doing it. That's really what it takes commitment. But if I stop even for a day I feel guilty. But the main thing is not to remain dormant all day. You've just gotta' get up and move around even if it's for short walks. Little by little you'll end up doing more and more.

But I'm just so f***ing glad that I never started smoking in spite of most of my friends that were doing it. I tried a few cigarettes and maybe smoked a dozen in my entire life. But after my first one I thought to myself that these things tasted like pure shit. Why would anyone want start smoking? I smoked a few more at our teenage drinking parties just because everybody else was doing it and that was it. No more of that shit for me. Below is our playground.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To stay fit I manage my horse farm, boarding, training, breaking horses and teaching people to ride properly to stay safe in the saddle. That also includes cleaning stalls, baling hay fixing fences and to many other chores to say.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> To stay fit I manage my horse farm, boarding, training, breaking horses and teaching people to ride properly to stay safe in the saddle. That also includes cleaning stalls, baling hay fixing fences and to many other chores to say.


Yeah you've gotta' move around and do things. Fixing up old cars, working on guns, going out into the desert and mountains is what keeps me going and of course communicating with such fine people on this forum.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My amigo Cooper joins me for around two miles a day to keep me mobile. When I miss a day he bitches like a live in mother in law. My favorite exercise is beating my Everlast speedbag mercilessly. I think it might be therapeutic for my shoulders. Doesn't hurt my chances in an argument much at all.😉


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> My amigo Cooper joins me for around two miles a day to keep me mobile. When I miss a day he bitches like a live in mother in law. My favorite exercise is beating my Everlast speedbag mercilessly. I think it might be therapeutic for my shoulders. Doesn't hurt my chances in an argument much at all.😉


Speed bag is a great shoulder exercise. WTG


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> To stay fit I manage my horse farm, boarding, training, breaking horses and teaching people to ride properly to stay safe in the saddle. That also includes cleaning stalls, baling hay fixing fences and to many other chores to say.


You're getting your exercise, you may have to hire help. Heavy load you've been carrying. 
Strong as a bull , callous on callouses, lol


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> I walk daily for exercise. I walked over 8 miles yesterday, since we had a cool front blow through... And, I have a program on my phone to track how far I walk...
> 
> I have a lot of injuries and such, and it is the only exercise I can still do. But, it is also relaxing. I started several years ago, because it made my back feel better.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I was a runner for the past 15 years but I had to stop due to knee soreness. I also walked on my off running days. This summer I tried riding my speed bike and it worked out well. Try a bike, it is more strenuous than walking but easy on the knees. During the winter months, I walk daily but dont track the mileage. My bike rides usually were about 1/2 hour riding as fast as I could. Does wonders for my blood pressure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yellowtr said:


> Try a bike, it is more strenuous than walking but easy on the knees.



Actually, I have had knee problems since the 90s. I injured myself, and I have had 2 knee surgeries. And, I have holes in the cartilage in both knees. At one point, I could barely walk at all. I was on and off crutches a lot, I've had many, many cortisone shots in my knees over the years, and I came so close to knee replacement.

When my lower back problems started, I started walking. It seemed to help... In the beginning, I could barely make it to the end of the block because of my knee pain. Over time, I got a little further and a little further. I started walking about 9-10 years ago... Over time, I slowly made it around the block. Then, I could eventually walk a few blocks.

Now, I can walk 8 miles in a day if I want. I just can't do it at one time. I never walk more than 2 miles at a time.And, I cannot stand in one place for very long. I have to switch back and forth between my legs, or walk in circles if I have to stand up a long time.

I can't explain how it happened.... Why things got better thru walking.... Why, with the holes in the cartilage, did it get "better."

After 18 years from the start of my knee problems, I was FINALLY able to ride a bike. I borrowed one. And when I saw I could ride, I bought one. But, I can only ride for 20 minutes max before my knees start hurting, and then I have to stop. So for me, walking is less impact on the knee than bike riding.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a problem with my left knee caused by an ATV accident in 1998. Being self employed, and having sketchy insurance kept me from addressing the issue so I lived with a torn meniscus for nearly 20 years.
When Obama care was to be mandated, I finally decided to use my disabled veteran status and switched to the VA for care to cover my ass from fines and penalties for not being insured. Could have done it 30 years earlier but I felt like there were lots of vets who needed it more than I did.
Anyway, the first doc said it (the knee) was inoperable and offered cortisone shots. Took them twice a year for years and then I got assigned to a new doc. No more cortisone, MRI the next day, surgery the next week and then six weeks of rehab.
Now I can walk, hike, climb and crawl as well as I ever could. The point is, if one doc isn't helping you, get another opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am doing much, much better. Look how many miles I walked in the past year.

I regret my 1st surgery. It set me up for the 2nd. Now, unless I can't walk, no more surgery for me. I am glad I didn't get knee replacement. I am on track to walk over 1500 miles for 2021.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

October 2021 ended at 170.28 miles for the month. So, I beat my previous record back from March 2021


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Averaging 5.49 miles a day, wow! Make sure that you keep good footwear beneath you. I have been introduced to Keen hiking boots/shoes recently and although they aren't cheap, they help keep my hooves happy!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Averaging 5.49 miles a day, wow! Make sure that you keep good footwear beneath you. I have been introduced to Keen hiking boots/shoes recently and although they aren't cheap, they help keep my hooves happy!


Yea, I know. My feet hurt if I don't replace them when needed...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It took a while, but I added up the days for the prior two years as well.

2020 sucked, it seemed


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I passed 1400 miles for the year yesterday


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

156.64 miles for November


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I finished the year at 1604 miles for 2021... Not too bad


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I walk about 3 miles a day, every day. But in the late Spring, Summer and early Fall I ride my bike around the neighborhood every other day. I used to run every other day but the knees cant take anymore. I ride the bike as fast as I can for about 7 or 8 miles. I will not stop until they put me 6 feed under. The bike ride really helps my blood pressure.


----------

